# 1984 Taiwan lathe parts



## Shane1 (May 6, 2020)

Hi all, apologies if i've posted in the wrong area, Victoria Australia based. I have an 80's Taiwanese lathe i'm giving a birthday and now its time to find some missing parts, if possible. Mine is badged as Glentanner GT900G 1984 build 12"x36", 12 speed belt drive, but heaps of other Taiwan built lathes all appear the same but might be slightly different by dimensions which i can make fit.  I am needing the two speed motor pulley or size of, headstock-lock nuts 1&3/4 x 16 tpi , lh drive gear and seal retainer, complete tumbler gear assembly and the next gear set down-idler? And both quick change levers on the front and maybe electrics-switches, 1hp motor etc.   See pics for required bits. 
The most similar lathes i can find on google are : Frejoth F1900G, DSL900CH by Enco, Dar-Sin and Crown, then comes the rest of the Taiwan lathes: Enco 110-2033 & 92030, mcmillan 1224, herless ssb10bs or ssb15bs, warco bh600, jet 1236py, lantaine 350b, hafco al350b etc etc.
Once i get this lathe running i will be looking for any tooling as i only have a 4 jaw chuck and faceplate for it but getting it running comes first.  
Any advise, info or leads will much appreciated.


----------



## jakes_66 (May 6, 2020)

Welcome to the site!  I see your Google results include the JET brand which was (and is) very popular in the US.  I've got a JET 1024P which looks very similar to your lathe.

I'm not going to be able to help with parts sourcing, but I am curious to know what size threads are on the spindle of your machine.  The early versions of my JET lathe had a very odd spindle nose thread at 60mm and 8TPI.  Chucks and faceplates can be hard to find.


----------



## Shane1 (May 6, 2020)

Hi Jakes, this lathe has a 2 1/4 , 8tpi thread for the chuck. The general concesus is that the Taiwanese lathes are all the same yet there are so many minor differences that make finding parts a challenge.


----------



## matthewsx (May 6, 2020)

Hello and welcome, yes here in the states looking for the Jet or Grizzly equivalent and trying their parts would be an option. It can be a little hit/miss and I'm not sure if it would make sense with shipping to Australia.

However I'm curious about this lathe "birthday". Mine is quite a bit older than yours so it might not appreciate it

Cheers,

John


----------



## macardoso (May 6, 2020)

This looks almost identical to my Enco 110-2033 or a Grizzly G9249. Spare parts are available from Grizzly but lead times can be long if they need to order from China. I got all my change gears from them but it took nearly 6 months. That might be an outlier though.

Here is a link to my thread on my lathe. You might find some of the info useful:








						Enco 12x36 Lathe Rebuild (Picture Heavy!)
					

Hi All, I recently purchased an Enco110-2033 gap bed lathe from a industrial surplus business for around $1100. It's more than some have spent on a lathe like this, but it was available nearby my house and in beautiful condition under the significant amount of grime that had coated it.  This...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




It is a quite capable lathe. I've been happy with it.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 7, 2020)

Hello @Shane1,
parts may be a bit difficult to acquire, but i'm happy to provide pictures and dimensions of parts, should you decide to make them.
i have 2 1236 Shenwai SW900B's from the same vintage as your machine 

here is a manual in case you don't have one!


----------



## DAT510 (May 7, 2020)

Welcome to H-M. 

Grizzly industrial still sells parts for their version of this lathe. I can’t say if the parts will fit your version, but I did purchase some change gears for my Jet 1024p and they fit.  Shipping down under may be a bit pricey. But, generally Grizzly’s prices for parts have been fair. 









						Parts for 12" x 37" Belt Drive Gap Bed Lathe at Grizzly.com
					

Grizzly Industrial, Inc. is a national retail and internet company providing a wide variety of high-quality woodworking and metalworking machinery, power tools, hand tools and accessories.  By selling directly to end users we provide the best quality products at the best price to professionals...




					www.grizzly.com
				




Hope this helps.


----------



## Shane1 (May 7, 2020)

Hi guys, some of the Jet lathes and the Grizzlys are similar yet different in different areas to mine, new is an option but not having the parts to measure and confirm details is a little daunting especially when overseas freight is involved
@macardoso, i have had a good look through your article (great write up) and agreed, it is very similar machine. 
@Ulma Doctor, thanks for the manual, will definately be handy, interestingly the Jets use a different belt setup as both mine would be inside the casting. 
Some dimensions that would help the hunt would be motor pulley size, tooth count on the required gears  and headstock shaft diameter at the left (gear drive) end and an easy one, motor hp. I have a 1/2 hp motor here but i'm not  convinced it is big enough.
Thanks and regards
Shane


----------



## bollie7 (May 11, 2020)

Gday Shane. 
I have a McMillan that is a rebadged Lontain. Still, similar to yours in some areas. Last year I upgraded mine from a .75Kw (1HP) single phase motor to a 1.4Kw (2HP) 3 phase motor running off a single to 3 phase VFD. Absolute best thing I have done to it. Its quieter and no longer has the hard thumping start it used to have on single phase. The speed control makes it a lot nicer to use as well.
The other thing I have done is make a special spanner (basically a split clamp with a handle) to clamp onto the out board end of the spindle to hold the spindle when loosening the chuck. Rather than locking with the back gear. My back gear already has a busted and dodgily repaired tooth (before my time) which is more than likely a result of locking the spindle to remove the chuck.
I can measure the motor pulley on mine if you want but not until the weekend (and if I remember, so don't hesitate to remind me)
Compared to most on this forum I'm just around the corner from you. (Newcastle NSW)
regards
Peter


----------



## Shane1 (May 11, 2020)

Hi Peter, there had to be a few locals on here, never mind how big the corner is  The VFD setup sounds great, is it expensive to set up? I like the headstock spanner idea too, i will definately make somthing up when i get it operational. The McMillans do look extremely close to mine so much so that they are almost identical. If you could run a few measurements for me that would be awesome and maybe the belt lengths too, i did see a B33 as the top belt in one of the photos i have found. 
Thanks and regards


----------



## bollie7 (May 12, 2020)

Shane.
Re the VFD. It all depends on what you get. You can get a reasonable priced (Huanyang) VFD from Aliexpress for less than $300 aud. You can also pay big money and get a real good quality brand. You also have to replace the motor with a 3 phase one. One that can be easily configured to star or delta is preferable. You can buy a new one for around $220 aud plus freight. The other option of course, is to keep an eye out for a good used motor. If its fairly recent there is a good chance it can be reconfigured to delta in the connection box. Older motors need to be opened up and the internal connection points brought out. I have not done this myself yet. From what I was able to pick up from reading on the net when I was converting my mill and then my lathe, the general consensus seems to be that older motors do not handle a vfd real well for a number of reasons. (most of which I can no longer remember). There are also places that sell motors and a suitable VFD as a package. eg https://cononmotor.com.au/
With my lathe I picked up the motor and the VFD for $125aud. The motor was from a four post car hoist. The owner had bought it new but didn't have 3 phase power. Bought the VFD but then decided it was easier to change out the motor for a single phase one. So the motor and vfd were basically new. (although the motor bearings where almost shot from new). The main problem I had was, this motor was a flange mount and I needed a foot mount. So I fabricated an adaptor for it. It worked out really well. Basically a weekends work. If you put an hourly rate on it though it would have been far cheaper just to buy a new motor that fitted out of the box. Having said that, whats the point of having all this gear if you don't use it?
I'll try to remember to get those measurements for you on the weekend.
Peter


----------



## bollie7 (May 16, 2020)

Shane.
Measured the pulleys today.
On the motor the sizes are small is 62mm and the large is 90mm Motor shaft dia is 24mm
On the other end (counter shaft)  the pulleys are small 127mm (5") and the large is 152mm (6") 
Belt is  B30. In fact both belts are B30's
regards
Peter


----------



## Shane1 (May 16, 2020)

Hi Pete, thanks heaps for the measurements , just to confirm are the pulley sizes are to the top of the V not the bottom of groove? And B30 belt make things easier  
Regards Shane


----------



## bollie7 (May 16, 2020)

Shane .
yes top of V
p


----------



## alanhale (Sep 9, 2020)

Hi Shane, I have your Glentanner lathe as well. I live in NSW Australia. Did you get the measurements you need, if not I can probably help out. I'm looking for a back gear for mine as the smaller gear is missing some teeth and is unusable. I'm thinking of ordering one from Grizzly on the chance it will do the job. Also has your lathe got the label for the thread cutting change gears. My lathe was refurbished by Parsons machinery at some stage in it's life and the label is missing. I'm struggling to cut the correct thread not knowing the gear set up. 
Regards
Alan


----------



## bollie7 (Sep 9, 2020)

alanhale said:


> I'm looking for a back gear for mine as the smaller gear is missing some teeth and is unusable. I


Alan. Probably been broken off due to the backgear being used to lock the spindle when removing the chuck. If you cant get a replacement gear, yours could probably be repaired. Just depends on how desperate you are. Ideal would be to pin the area where the teeth need to be replaced and then build up the area with cast iron welding or even bronze brazing. Then re machine. However its not impossible to to recut the teeth using hand tools if you can't get it machined. The teeth wouldn't be perfect, but with care and time, a pretty reasonable job could be done. Its not like its a car gearbox or something that is going to be used 24/7. My apologies if you already know all this.
I made a spanner (for want of a better name) that clamps to the end of the spindle (behind the change gear cover) to lock the spindle when removing the chuck. My lathe has also had a tooth broken off the small end of the back gear. Its been repaired by pinning and welding (before my time)
Regards
Peter


----------



## Shane1 (Sep 9, 2020)

Hi Alan, i have some pulley and belt dimensions supplied from Peter, but with yours being the same machine it would be great if you could confirm them. I have only 1 plate for gear selections in poor condition which is identical to a Morgan i found a photo of online, pics attached. With the onset of covid and not being able to travel i have basically parked the lathe in the corner and forgotten about it. Parts for it just dont seem to exist and any supplier i spoke to didnt want to know about it. Unfortunate but reality says throw it in the bin and buy a new one.
Shane.


----------

